# John Deere 1032 Snowblower (Tecumseh HM100 engine)



## mrc00l88 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi all, hoping you can help me out. The rope on the recoil starter broke, so following this video youtube. com / watch?v=lEdSvWr4kZ4 I purchased a new rope and its back in, I pull the rope off the snowblower and it recoils back in nicely. 

Next step I put the bolts back and recoil cover back on, and go to pull the rope and it only pulls a few inches and I can't pull it anymore, not nearly enough to start the motor. I took the cover on and off a few times, replaced the rope in and out a few times - nothing seems hung up. Any ideas? Something internally? Thanks.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF mrc00188. Are you sure the knot is clear of the center hub and isn't getting stuck?

Have you tried turning the motor a few revolutions by hand to be sure it is not an internal mechanical problem ( such as a broken piston rod) holding the motor from turning?

Is this the same video/


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

mrc00l88 said:


> Hi all, hoping you can help me out. The rope on the recoil starter broke, so following this video youtube. com / watch?v=lEdSvWr4kZ4 I purchased a new rope and its back in, I pull the rope off the snowblower and it recoils back in nicely.
> 
> Next step I put the bolts back and recoil cover back on, and go to pull the rope and it only pulls a few inches and I can't pull it anymore, not nearly enough to start the motor. I took the cover on and off a few times, replaced the rope in and out a few times - nothing seems hung up. Any ideas? Something internally? Thanks.


I just rebuilt my pulls tart on my 828d last week. The knot came untied. I would take it apart and make sure the recoil is working smooth before you coil the rope up. Also make sure the rop is the correct diameter 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrc00l88 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, the motor and everything works fine (just started it with the electric start). Rope is all good same length and width, redid the knots and took it in and out about 5 different times just to make sure. It all recoils back nicely and the 'pawls' do come out when the rope is pulled not installed.

But when I put the cover and everything back on the snowblower and it gets inside the 'cup' it seems like it just gets stuck there, and it wont let me pull the rope anymore than an inch or two. I can turn the recoil pulley left while its in the cup, but it wont turn right - only about an inch or so? Can the recoil mechanism be too 'tight' or something?

I'm thinking it might have to do with whatever is inside of the retainer? Possibly when the rope broke it messed something up internally? Can that be possible - sorry new to small engines, first snowblower. Anyone get up to NH at all  Appreciate it!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

mrc00l88 said:


> . I can turn the recoil pulley left while its in the cup, but it wont turn right - only about an inch or so? Can the recoil mechanism be too 'tight' or something?


Yes, you could have the spring wound to tight, but it would \should also be apparent with the recoil still off the motor.


----------



## mrc00l88 (Dec 3, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Yes, you could have the spring wound to tight, but it would \should also be apparent with the recoil still off the motor.


The rope goes back in nicely while off the motor. While on the motor it seems like the pawls come out and get set inside the cup, but I cant pull the rope any further once the pawls come out. 

Is there a spring or something inside that metal retainer that's supposed to let the pawls 'set' and still let the rope be pulled through the pulley? How exactly does it work, the pawls get set on the edges in the cup and when the rope is pulled, it winds up spinning the flywheel?


----------



## Newt (Dec 27, 2016)

Nothing runs like a deere.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

If it even runs...:wink:


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

...Nothing smells like a john
Actually those are great machines!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Assuming paw etc on the recoil unit are good, try putting a washer on each stud of the flywheel cover before putting the recoil on. I've seen where it needed to be moved 'out' just a little for it to all work well. Takes little time and easy to try.


Good luck.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Did you forget to put a washer back some where.


----------



## jstrem8589 (Jan 24, 2019)

I have a 1032d john Deere and for some reason I no fuel coming to the carb. Any ideas


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Did you turn Fuel valve back on???? Stupid I know but I have done it many a times...


----------

